# 2015 Misses



## Allen Oliver (Oct 4, 2015)

Well no one has started one of these yet. So I will start it.  Hunted at HC last Saturday. Didn't see anything but tree rats on the morning hunt. That afternoon I checked a persimmon tree me and RC had marked a couple weeks ago. It was already dropped out. So I went with plan B and went and checked out a pinch point that I had seen on Google earth. Got settled in the tree about 5:30 and tried to cool down. I was looking for the deer to traveling a small strip of woods between Horse Creek and a food plot. 6:30 I heard a deer coming from my right just like I wanted. Got my bow in hand and stood up she walked straight to me . She stopped just about under me with no shot offered. After what seemed like forever she turned and angled away from me to the left. I knew she was about to cross my trail coming in. When she cleared the brush she was six yards quartering away. Picked my spot low and released. Old slick head smelled me at about the same time and didn't drop she pulled her head up and stiff legged and I cut hair off the off side leg. Probably would have been a different story if I had not aimed at her knee.
  Oh well that is bow hunting. I loved almost every minute of it.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 4, 2015)

I know that I will not be all alone in this thread as I got a couple text on the stand last weekend of some more missed shots.


----------



## Munkywrench (Oct 4, 2015)

Nope, I just shot under a doe. She came in and was feeding, I picked the spot low and passed right under her. She didn't drop and I shot a bit lower than I meant to


----------



## beaulesye10 (Oct 4, 2015)

My long bow decided to come unglued so while my new riser is being built I've been using my Martin,  We have not been getting along . I saw 20 deer in 3 sits last weekend ending in two misses at 23 and 25 steps and one deer who I caught a small tuff of hair as she decided not to move at my shot at 12 steps and I cut some white hair. Been seeing a lot of late dropped yearling and it's just hard for me to shoot a doe who has a yearling covered in spots.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 4, 2015)

*Miss and an empty hand*

Two weeks ago had a doe come in...line was perfect shot and the arrow was 6" too high, there was a Sweetgum and a privet branches in my way, I tried to compensate the shot...

A week later I cut those branches, seen two spikes come in and bust me, had two does come in from my left, I let the older one have it, stuck her far left behind last rib, (bad shot), found arrow, found good blood ( blood didn't smell like fish/guts) tracked with my terrier half mile, no deer....searched the next day from 8-12n.  No deer.  Haven't even seen vultures or crows.

Trying again this week...


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 5, 2015)

I had a spike at 8 yds, a small doe at 14 and a huge one at 16. Waited on the big one for a shot, turned quartering away and I missed right by and inch or so. I've had more deer in range this season than  I can remember. I've seen the same fawn three times from two different stands at 8 yds. He has a split ear.

Also last weekend I had a 17" wide 8 pt come in facing me to 14 yds waiting on him to turn n wind died enough for him to smell something he didn't like. It was a 10 min ordeal watching him come in from 60 yds. He was even looking up in the trees.


----------



## Tikki (Oct 5, 2015)

Saturday morning was a good morning.Had 10 hogs run past my stand with no shot because of their hurried pace.  10 minutes later had a heavy racked 6pt feed passed my stand. Gave me a broadside shot at 30 yds. Picked my spot and released a tree shark.  Windage was on but elevation was a little low just missing the white patch behind the front leg.  An added insult was a small 4pt watching me as a grabbed another arrow.  No shot on the 4pt.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 5, 2015)

The first evening I hunted I was in an Ol man climber. I had the gun rest turned down as a footrest and I have shot from this stand before with no problems.
I was watching a trail that led to a freshly planted field, past a white oak and down a trail to another white oak.
At 6:00pm a big doe stepped out in the trail about 15 yards from me to my right. I could not stand to shoot without her seeing or hearing me. She strolled under my stand and started down the other trail. When she got behind a bush I slid sideways and tried to shoot sitting down. The limb hit the stand, the string hit my arm and the arrow went right under the deer.
She ran off and about ten minutes later she started to come back. I stood up this time but she never came closer than 40 yards.

Oh well, things all have to come together to make the kill and it didn't happen that time.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 5, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> Also last weekend I had a 17" wide 8 pt come in facing me to 14 yds waiting on him to turn n wind died enough for him to smell something he didn't like.



I don't understand how ya'll get them bucks to stand still while you measure their racks. Every time I try it, they run off, before I even get close to them.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 5, 2015)

No missed shots yet, just some does busting me  (I was hunting persimmons) by picking me off visually at about 35 yards.  I had the wind strong in my face, so most likely they saw me from a long ways off then moved in for a closer look and were not happy. Once they were just out of sight I used my "fawn bleat" to keep them hanging around. My bleat sounded like a chimp trying to play a saxophone, or maybe bigfoot with a bowel obstruction. The whole group hauled behind out of there like I fired a cannon at them!  I don't think I'll be going back to that spot anytime soon.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 6, 2015)

Sitting on the ground last night had a young 8 pointer coming straight at me. He hung up @25 yds then turned 90 degrees to leave. Shot at him quartering away missed just under! He didn't drop til the arrow hit the ground past him, but he got out of there in a hurry!


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 6, 2015)

oldfella1962 said:


> No missed shots yet, just some does busting me  (I was hunting persimmons) by picking me off visually at about 35 yards.  I had the wind strong in my face, so most likely they saw me from a long ways off then moved in for a closer look and were not happy. Once they were just out of sight I used my "fawn bleat" to keep them hanging around. My bleat sounded like a chimp trying to play a saxophone, or maybe bigfoot with a bowel obstruction. The whole group hauled behind out of there like I fired a cannon at them!  I don't think I'll be going back to that spot anytime soon.



That a bummer, I'm not a fan of bleats and calls.  I never had success with them.  Next time I guess, hope you drill one.  Good luck.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 7, 2015)

Sounds like some of you are seeing lots of deer..That's awesome..keep at them....


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm so bummed out!  The weather turned great, but now I can't hunt because all the hunting on Fort Gordon is shut down for "fall cleanup." I'm hoping it ends Friday so hunting will at least open back up for the weekend. I'm afraid to look at the weekend weather forecast.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Oct 8, 2015)

Well I went back to a feed tree I have seen 6 deer under so far and last night number 7 came in and read the script. I broke a rule of mine and didn't take the first shot she gave me. Ended up trying to squeeze a shot by a tree. I squeezed it a little to close and buried by vpa to the thread in a water oak. Lost the broad head and little of my sanity. Still can't see how I hit the tree. On a side note I've seen more deer from the stand that I have in many years. The doe last night was my 27 deer while on stand. Over half have been on public land, got to love it when those water oaks are hot.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 12, 2015)

She fed in behind me passed to my right turned quarted away aimed low and shot low just under her.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 12, 2015)

No missed this weekend. I seen 4 bucks and passed up a spike and a half rack 12&13 yds.


----------



## Munkywrench (Oct 17, 2015)

Had a doe sneak in on my right side at tenish yards. Never shoot to that area but she hung up and was acting skittish so I took the shot. Unfortunately all the shot did was shave her back. Arrow had a little blood on one side and hair stuck to it. Had two more coming in right at dark but had another wind me from the other direction and they locked up. Watched some dark figures walked by once it was nice and dark


----------



## dpoole (Oct 19, 2015)

Aint no need for getting into details, Lets just say I came out with a duller  arrow than I went in with  and no deer


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 19, 2015)

It happens.


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 24, 2015)

Well shoot, time for me to be a part of this thread, as bad as I hate it.   I had 3 grown does come by right before dark this evening. When I first saw them they were on a course to pass within 5 yards of me. I was sitting between 2 water oaks with tons of tracks and droppings. But apparently they liked another tree better. They turned, hit an opening just over 20 yards, and my arrow hit nothing but south Ga sand. Dang. Oh well, they didn't spook so I'll try again in the morning. As Mikey said, it happens.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 29, 2015)

I felt left out so I made my entry to the thread this morning....

With the wet leaves this morning I had two does sneak up close on me, 15 yards close. Before I could stand up good and grab my bow the lead doe was at 5yards.  Long story short she spooked a little and got on by while the next doe stood broadside at 15 yards. I picked a spot low and let her fly. But as they do sometimes she ducked the arrow. I believe I made a good shot she just moved out of the way. Anywho I've payed my membership to the missing club for this year.


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Oct 30, 2015)

I missed the entire season thus far...does that count? haha


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 31, 2015)

I can add two from this pm. Had 6 does n fawns in a plot w me. took an hour before they made it my way. Shot over the back of two different does.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 1, 2015)

I missed a mature buck yesterday  due to a bow/shooter malfunction. He would have made my top 5. a good`n. RC


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 1, 2015)

Missed a doe yesterday afternoon. She came in and fed broadside at less than fifteen yards. I thought it was gonna be a chip shot. I still don't know what happened cause it was too dark to see my arrow in flight, all I know is all i hit was dirt. My best guess is she ducked the arrow.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 1, 2015)

Missed a 4 point 3 times ,yes 3 times the same morning of the 24th at Horse Creek.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 2, 2015)

robert carter said:


> I missed a mature buck yesterday  due to a bow/shooter malfunction. He would have made my top 5. a good`n. RC



Sure hope you ain't losing your touch. You know, you are getting a little long in the tooth and the mind is the second thing to go.



Allen Oliver said:


> Missed a 4 point 3 times ,yes 3 times the same morning of the 24th at Horse Creek.



Well, it's a known fact, you can't miss one three times if you don't miss him with the first two shots.


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 16, 2015)

Missed a doe Saturday.......she came running in with another smaller deer and I had to grunt to get her to stop. pulled back concentrated on the elbow and shot right under her. to add insult to injury she stood there trying to figure out what hat noise was for 5 minutes just out of range.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 16, 2015)

Shot over her was set up on a steep hill side. she was below me down the incline. She ducked and the arrow passed right over her


----------



## bbb6765 (Nov 18, 2015)

I missed two last week. The first was a doe quartering away @20 yards. I was lucky to even get a shot off as a spike had already busted me.  The 2nd shot was the next day in a new spot where I had three does appear 15 yards in from me.  They were coming directly towards me.  The first and third deer spotted me and headed back to the trail.  I immediately mouthed a doe bleat and all of the deer stopped for a few seconds. I made a quick shot right over the middle deer's back. After hunting with a longbow for the last 6 years, I finally got to shoot at a deer.  Now I'm hooked for good.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 19, 2015)

dpoole said:


> Shot over her was set up on a steep hill side. she was below me down the incline. She ducked and the arrow passed right over her



Deer don't duck down there...they flatten.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 23, 2015)

Had an encounter with a small moose in south ga last Saturday.
I made the best shot I could and the arrow was headed right where it needed to be, but at a long 25 yards the buck managed to get his body Just under my broadhead.
I was able to watch him for about another minute or so, and even get another arrow nocked. 
It was not meant to be on that day.
I was an "active participant in nature". It was sure exciting.


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 23, 2015)

Jake Allen said:


> Had an encounter with a small moose in south ga last Saturday.
> I made the best shot I could and the arrow was headed right where it needed to be, but at a long 25 yards the buck managed to get his body Just under my broadhead.
> I was able to watch him for about another minute or so, and even get another arrow nocked.
> It was not meant to be on that day.
> I was an "active participant in nature". It was sure exciting.



I hate that you didn't get him, but just to be that close to such a buck is awesome. Good times.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 23, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Deer don't duck down there...they flatten.



You act like you have had first hand knowledge of this Barry. Anything you need to share.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 23, 2015)

Allen Oliver said:


> You act like you have had first hand knowledge of this Barry. Anything you need to share.



Not yet, just heard other folks talking about it.


----------

